# bester treiber für geforce 2mx?



## Z-r0 (4. Mai 2002)

hi
ich würde gerne wissen, welches der beste treiber für meine geforce 2mx ist. Momentan benutzte ich den 12.91 deto aber bin nicht ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## Virtual Freak (5. Mai 2002)

*outdated*

na dein alte deto is ja voll aus dem datum...
aktuell ist der 28.32 findest du auf http://www.nvidia.com
da sie MX karten neueren datums sind werden die resultate auch dementsprechend besser sein mit neueren treibern...
die detos waren bis anhin etwas vom besten was an treibern verfügbar war.

Greetz VF


----------



## Z-r0 (5. Mai 2002)

hm... hab den neusten probiert aber hab mit dem älteren wesentlich mehr fps in z.B. counterstrike hab ich mit dem 12.90 wenn ich gegen die wand geguckt habe 99 fps... jetzt hab ich grademal 65 oder so


----------



## Mr.Mista (9. Mai 2002)

XP oda was haste fürn OS?

Bei XP machen bei mir die Neuen Treiber von Nvidia IMMER probleme... weiss net wieso... ich musste also immer die standard-Treiber von Windows nehmen hatte aber schlechtere Performance...

Bei anderen Windowsversionen haste glaub ich kein son problem.

musste selbst entscheiden welchen treiber du besser findest.
Ich würd den nehmen mit dem du die geringsten probs hast...

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## Moartel (9. Mai 2002)

Ich habe unter Win2k den 23.11er weil der noch mit dem alten Refresh-Fix geht der nicht immer im Hintergrund laufen muss. Bin eigentlich zufrieden damit.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Ich hab unter XP mit den Detonatortreibern nie Probleme. Mach mal Systemupdates + Via + neuester Detonator-Treiber


----------

